# What can I keep in a nano terrarium?



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

Hewo!

I saw a Exo Terra Nano Terrarium today and it was only 30 pounds :gasp: I was wondering what kind of lizards could i keep in there? Maybe one pygmy cham?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I could be wrong but I don't think there's any lizard that could live its life comfortably in there... maybe a baby crestie for a month or two, but I don't think anything can go in there for life.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Also that seems expensive to me, even [email protected] do the 12x12x18 exo with hood, night light, digi thermometer and eco earth substrate for £47

Nano is £22 here:Exo Terra Nano Glass Terrarium - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

This has been discussed before - there are no lizards that can be kept in it for life as it is just far too small for anything to have the space it needs in there. Nanos are NaNOS for reptiles (and also amphibians I do believe)!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

even for some stick insects there too small. you could get proberly only have a pet cricket in there.

i personally think they shouldnt of been made, they do look nice because they are compact small, but you cant keep anything in there.

brad


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

it does look good but i guess i wont be getting one then if i couldnt keep reps in there


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

go for the 30x30x30x exo terra but then you will be resticted on most reptiles.


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't u think a dwarf gecko would b ok in it there there like the size of a 1p lol


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

A mealworm named Malfoy.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

An E.agricolae could be kept in there for a while, but there will be a time when it needs a 30x30x45. The nanos really have no purpose for lizards, faunariums are cheaper so make more sense.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I got suckered into buying the leopard gecko starter kit that has one of those exact vivariums in it (imo these should not be sold they are designed for hatchlings)

You could successfully house some scorpions in there though maybe some species of spider. (I was discussing this with someone a while back)

I actually kept mine and use it to house my crickets and successfully managed to get them to lay in a sphagnum moss laybox which i had added.
Cant say how many babies as they are like baby ants atm but it works.

For anything else i would consider it useless and a waste of money as you could easily raise crickets in an RUB instead. I just reused what i had as i hate returning items as i hate repackaging stuff :lol2:


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

dramen said:


> I got suckered into buying the leopard gecko starter kit that has one of those exact vivariums in it (imo these should not be sold they are designed for hatchlings)
> 
> You could successfully house some scorpions in there though maybe some species of spider. (I was discussing this with someone a while back)
> 
> ...


bad idea.... i will give it a few weeks and im pretty sure i will be reading a thread created by yourself named something across the lines of i have crickets all over my house  (normal crickets are good at escaping never mind the baby pinhead crickets)


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

henney2280 said:


> bad idea.... i will give it a few weeks and im pretty sure i will be reading a thread created by yourself named something across the lines of i have crickets all over my house  (normal crickets are good at escaping never mind the baby pinhead crickets)


Been using it for two months already and no escapees so far. I should point out the baby crickets are in an RUB not in the exo viv as yeah they would escape lol.


----------

